# Diagrama Qsc mx 1500 y sus ajustes



## lus2134 (May 8, 2008)

diagrama de un amplificador qsc mx 1500 dicho amplificador se remodelo lijando 1x1 las partes y dando nueva soldadura a todo el amplificador, el diagrama cuenta  la posicion de los controles de ajuste neg curr lim, pos curr lim y su nivel de valor, espero que les sea de mucha utilidad en sus reparaciones


----------



## Miguel Cortez (Jul 31, 2008)

Gracias por este aporte!


----------



## pedro (Sep 16, 2008)

gracias  por el aporte ya que tenia problemas con el aguste de bias

saludos


----------



## KERLY (Sep 25, 2009)

hey 
la qsc de 1300w que tal trabaja vale la pena montarlo o no


----------



## david01404 (Jun 13, 2011)

gracias por el aporte de este diagrama


----------



## kosko (Nov 14, 2011)

hola amigos no se mucho de teoria pero quien me explica por donde sale la potencia en estos amplicadores por que los colectores se conectan a tierra entonces mi pregunta


----------



## gatojugando (Mar 6, 2012)

grasias por ilumarnos un pocomas


----------



## cheoelgrande (Mar 14, 2012)

kosko dijo:


> hola amigos no se mucho de teoria pero quien me explica por donde sale la potencia en estos amplicadores por que los colectores se conectan a tierra entonces mi pregunta



la salida es el por el centro del transformador, lo que en otras seria tierra aqui es lo contrario, los colectores hacen la tierra y el centro hace el positivo de salida


----------



## orion34 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola Amigos... me llamo Rubén, Vivo en La ciudad de Guadalajara Jalisco, en México y necesito un diagrama de el amplificador QSC 1500a. ya que me dedico a reparar amplificadores y necesito informaciòn para realizar el ajuste de Bias y Lim Neg y Lim pos, saludos ...


----------



## FrancoPez (Sep 2, 2015)

Hasta donde recuerdo esos diagramas los podías bajar de la página de QSC, pero por si acaso ya no, aqui esta. Se comprimio en .rar partido en dos por limitacion de 5MB del foro, en el mismo pdf se encuentran todos los de la serie MX.


----------

